# Duelen Planer Blade Sharpening Jig 12"



## pintodeluxe

How did the sharpened knives cut? Did you have to reset your thickness stops, or no big deal?


----------



## PatrickB

It was no big deal. Knives cut real nice with no load sound on the planer.
Pat


----------



## mbs

I just got mine in the mail too. I plan to do my planer soon. The knives haven't been sharpened in about 10 years!


----------



## PatrickB

> I just got mine in the mail too. I plan to do my planer soon. The knives haven t been sharpened in about 10 years!
> 
> - mbs


You will like a lot, has a hefty feel to it.
Pat


----------



## KCConst

10 years? Yikes!! I only use mine "part time" and have sharpened them 2 or 3 times this year. Actually I have a 2nd set so I can sharpen when I have time but can just replace with sharp anytime.


----------



## NormG

I will keep this in mind, sounds extremely useful


----------

